# gvim fonts



## Business_Woman (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi,

I have a question regarding gvim and fonts.
When i am about to choose a font in gvim i can only choose from a few fonts. While in geany for example a lot more fonts show up.
Some of the Truetype fonts show up and some don't :\

Any ideas?


----------



## Business_Woman (Feb 15, 2009)

Please?


----------



## geog_dash (Dec 4, 2009)

For more fonts, vim needs gtk2, which is not enabled by default.  In /usr/ports/editors/vim, go 'make deinstall', 'make GTK2="on"', 'make install'.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 4, 2009)

or put 
	
	



```
WITH_GTK2=yes
```
 in your /etc/make.conf and recompile vim


----------

